# Ok, not big-time travel, but fun-time!! Headin for sis's



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

ok, need you all to be here for me as I am going to my sister's today:semi-twins:  I hope she doesn't try to feed me any of her special, mushroom :danger:soup, don't think she will as I've been on her good-side lately.
Besides, she needs me, I am still of use to her since I help her on some puter things 

We'll be in touch, I'm taking my laptop, so look forward to sending some photos, as well as keeping you guys up on what we are "up" to, LOL, Denise!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2014)

Have a great time and say HI for us!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I hope she doesn't try to feed me any of her special, mushroom soup!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Have a great time and say HI for us!



We'll be on here Phil, you guys are our new playmates!! LOL!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



LOL TG!! Good one!  Yeah, she started trying to "off" me when I was young, but I showed her, heehee!!  I lived long enough now, I can make the soup too, hehehehehe!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2014)

HAH!  The Soup Nazi.


----------



## coastal_gal (Feb 10, 2014)

Now sis... you forget all the fun times I showed you growin up.. I took you swimming on a daily basis.. but you always managed to get out of the sack.. LOL


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Some fun now, eh kids?  I believe we are caught in the middle of wonderful sibling rivalry . . . Wheeeeeee.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Oh do I remember that episode, what a screamer!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

coastal_gal said:


> Now sis... you forget all the fun times I showed you growin up.. I took you swimming on a daily basis.. but you always managed to get out of the sack.. LOL



Yeah, I had my trusty barbie scissors, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Some fun now, eh kids?  I believe we are caught in the middle of wonderful sibling rivalry . . . Wheeeeeee.....



we heckle each other but, well, then we go cook da soup, LOLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

Falcon said:


> HAH!  The Soup Nazi.



Yeah, I gotta forgive her though or I won't get any of her "never fail" piecrust, that literally never fails!! LOL!!  Ok, on my way kids!  Sis, hold down the ship!! Love and see you soon!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2014)

Have a good visit Denise, stay out of trouble you two!


----------



## nan (Feb 10, 2014)

Have fun with your sister, I always wanted a siste rand ended up with 4 great brothers instead, unfortunately we dont get to see each other very much.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All, yep made it over here fine  We are havin us a visit, but we'll try to keep up on the boards and what's going on with you peeps Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Hope you're having a great time with your sister Denise_:flowers:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning Jill, not sure if it's morning where you are  We are enjoying our visit very much  We went to chinese last night, then shopping for a little extra grub (chocolate, lol).  Now we are both waking up to our morning computer time, lol  Having coffee  I love her new home, and I woke to a blazing fire in the stove, very cozy, Denise


----------

